# Hi



## beautyqueen (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Newbie to this forum.

:smile2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

beautyqueen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Newbie to this forum.
> 
> :smile2:


*Welcome to TAM, BQ! I hope that it provides you with insight to the many problems that most of us bring here in search of viable solutions!

But I hope that your presence here will have you offering just as much advise as you might come to receive in perhaps helping to solve yours!*


----------

